# Vet 'puppy pack' for £65 - good value?



## Iwannadog (Jan 28, 2010)

I've rung around three local vets for prices on jabs - 

8 + 10 wk jabs = £38 / £50

or budget vets offer for £65 -

8 + 10 wk jabs, kennel cough, micro chipping, flee and worming treatments 

or they will do just the jabs for £36. 

Does the puppy pack sound like a good deal?? I was going to check out if there are any deals on at [email protected] vet but thats about 20 miles away.


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

that sounds good to me, i wouldnt use [email protected]'s vets or grooming service, bichon was killed in one t=of them, cooked to death in the dryer cage  i have a link to the story somewher if i can find it


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

JjPhoenix said:


> that sounds good to me, i wouldnt use [email protected]'s vets or grooming service, bichon was killed in one t=of them, cooked to death in the dryer cage  i have a link to the story somewher if i can find it


i think it was a 6 month old shitzu unless there has been more than one case. i would never use their vets. a good vet would have his own practice not be working for someone same goes with the grooming.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

all that sounds ok for £65.

my vet only charges £20 for each set of jags. and he threw in wormer for free. 

and microchipping was about £20 as well i think.


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

carebear said:


> i think it was a 6 month old shitzu unless there has been more than one case. i would never use their vets. a good vet would have his own practice not be working for someone same goes with the grooming.


exactly :thumbup:


----------



## Iwannadog (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for the info on [email protected] 

I thought they'd have reliable services as they are a large chain :scared:

So glad I've got you guys to advise me :thumbup:

Think I'll still with budget vets for the puppy pack 

thank you


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

carebear said:


> i think it was a 6 month old shitzu unless there has been more than one case. i would never use their vets. a good vet would have his own practice not be working for someone same goes with the grooming.


from what i understand the vets pay [email protected] a fee towards the electicity and the rental of the space, which from a business perspective makes good sense...less overheads so they can charge less for their service! i dont think its fair to generalise that all [email protected] vets are bad just because of the one incident mentioned!


----------



## just4alaff (Apr 22, 2010)

lucysnewmum said:


> from what i understand the vets pay [email protected] a fee towards the electicity and the rental of the space, which from a business perspective makes good sense...less overheads so they can charge less for their service! i dont think its fair to generalise that all [email protected] vets are bad just because of the one incident mentioned!


I priced [email protected] for a few different things and they were much more expensive than my own vet, I'm not sure about them paying for electric and rental of space because all [email protected] vets and groomers charge the same for the same things you have done. I do agree that its not fair to generalise but I can understand why they would, personally I would never take my dog there and that would have alot to do with the dog that got killed, but thats my choice.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Iwannadog said:


> I've rung around three local vets for prices on jabs -
> 
> 8 + 10 wk jabs = £38 / £50
> 
> ...


We got our pup from a rescue and she had had her first jab, so we only had to do the second. Cost us £45, so I reckon that £65 is quite good!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Iwannadog said:


> I've rung around three local vets for prices on jabs -
> 
> 8 + 10 wk jabs = £38 / £50
> 
> ...


Sounds a good deal, but check that the flea treatment and wormers are good quality, not like over-the-counter rubbish that doesn't work.


----------



## maizie0_0 (May 4, 2010)

I have used [email protected] for all of my pets and have never ever had a problem with them. They are friendly, caring people and give fantastic advice. Thats my view anyway.

I am paying £62.00 for two vaccinations and microchipping.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

We paid about the same for two jabs, excellent quailty wormer and flea treatment and a small bag of food and lots of leaflets lol i think its a pretty good price


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We got first and second jabs, plus worming for £58. We didn't want flea, as we use Advocate.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Hey!

My puppy went to companion care in pets at home.

She got both vaccines, a small bag of science plan puppy food, microchip, worming and flea treatment for 1 month, health check and kennel cough vaccine for £60, so yeah thats about right!! x


----------

